# Judo At Kyoto University!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 27, 2008)

[yt]MkuTkdzVb_0[/yt]


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 27, 2008)

It is nice to see a clip of this sport showing beautiful technique


----------

